# Ooth hatching enclosure...



## Reeves (Aug 18, 2006)

I read quite a while ago that some utilize the "sealed container" method (Sealed jar or deli cup without ventilation, no spraying). I was wondering what all of you think about this idea or if you have any better plans for a hatching enclosure you can share with me. My last ooth molted and I'd like to avoid that this time.


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by your last ooth moulted. Sometimes I put an ooth in a glass aquarium with a spaghnum moss substrate that is kept moist. Other times I put an ooth in a 32 oz deli cup with the moss. Really just depends on the type of ooth, mainly it's size. Large ooths go in a large aquarium while smaller ones go in the cups.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 18, 2006)

i believe he means "molded." not enough ventilation can cause this, i don't recommend the sealed container method. just use paper towels or moss to keep the humidity up.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 18, 2006)

I have tried both methods and they hatched out alright. For the sealed container, i did not mist the ooth at all. I used the sweet jars (from Walmart) with metal sealed lid. But i have only done that for big round ootheca for species like Sphodormantis Lineola, Hierodula Parviceps, Polyspilota Aeruginosa, etc.


----------



## cdub11122 (Aug 18, 2006)

I did the sealed container method to hatch my M. paykullii. All of the ooths hatched out alright.


----------



## Reeves (Aug 19, 2006)

> Not sure what you mean by your last ooth moulted. Sometimes I put an ooth in a glass aquarium with a spaghnum moss substrate that is kept moist. Other times I put an ooth in a 32 oz deli cup with the moss. Really just depends on the type of ooth, mainly it's size. Large ooths go in a large aquarium while smaller ones go in the cups.


Sorry that was a typo.

I meant "molded".


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 22, 2006)

ive always used a ventilated container, and sprayed every three to four days on some kitchen paper on the side of the cup. my first ooth hatched, got quite a massive lot of mantids. my seccond one hatched was more prepared - only three have died so far - well what ive seen. i still have a tonne left


----------

